# Dargel Boats, Donna, TX



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Does anyone own one of these boats? They are made in Donna, TX. They appear to be descent boats with may upgrades for a little less than some better known brands. A 17'with live well, 90hp Johnson, hydrolic jackplate, plenty of storage, large front and rear decks is around $17,500. If anyone knows of these boats and has any input, I would appreciate it. 

There is a boat show down here in Feb, South Texas. How much of a deal can you get at the boat show? What would I expect to see comprobale boats at the show going for?


----------



## twelfth man (Sep 1, 2005)

*Dargel*

I do not pretend to know much about boats. Everything I have learned has come in the past six months in my search for my first boat (much of which has come from these boards). I have basically decided on the Dargel 190 GS. For roughly $25K (out the door), you can get a 19'6" long wide-body with a 140 Suzi FS. Right now, the Suzi's have a six year warranty. Just look around for a used Dargel. They are pretty hard to find. Everyone I have spoken to that owns one loves them. They are not as dry as other boats on these boards, but they are a very good value for the money. I hope this helps. Remember that this info is worth exactly what you paid for it.


----------



## L7Dargel (Jul 29, 2005)

just love my skiff, not to many on the upper coast but i see a lot of them in the mansfield area


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Looks great.


----------



## capt henry (Apr 15, 2005)

*dargel*

i love my skout 186 but i have it up for sale
i have had it for almost 3 years with no problems


----------



## foulhooked (Aug 13, 2004)

I think Dargels are good boats, I have a 13'6 skooter with a 50 horse johnson and i really like it, but I use it in South Padre. If you are looking for a deal you might call them in Donna directly or call the dealer in Corpus. I can not remember the dealership name but they had a new one at a very attractive price with a suzuki. I do not know anything about suzukis but they are much more popular in south texas than they are up here in galveston. My only comment is you might want more than a 90 on the 17 foot skout. Dargels are very popular boats in the South Padre area.


----------



## gatorbait (May 21, 2004)

*hmmmmm*

Man, dont yall know I got the scooter bug? That 13'6 is sweet. man I want one so bad.

Z


----------



## GUSATS.T. (Dec 2, 2004)

great boats, will fish shallow but very wet ride, make you think about going out on medium chop, space a issue, but once worked out its a blast, wish i had my old scooter, but had to upgrade


----------



## gregs1 (Feb 21, 2006)

Father has owned the 21 footer then a 24 footer for the last 15+ years. The hull is well built and will hold up well over time. That 17 footer with a 90 HP should be a shallow running rig. Even the 21 footer would get up fairly shallow (it had a 140 HP).

My only comment is they are a very wet and rough riding boat. With that said most truly shallow running rigs are. Where are you going to be launching mostly? If you are near a protected shoreline from the SE wind you will be fine.


----------



## texasdave (Aug 15, 2005)

I fish the 210 Fisherman with a 140 4 stroke Suzuki runs shallow and has plenty of room. Not as wet as the Skout but does not run as shallow as the Skout will. Since my wife wade fishes with me I sacrificed shallow running for a dryer smoother ride.

Texasdave


----------



## leroyg (Aug 30, 2004)

*re.Dargel 190 GS*

I bought my first 190GS in 06 and have been very pleased with its performance. Most of my fishing is in the LLM from Port Mansfield down to the arroyo. Runs shallow,plenty of power(150 rude) hard on gas,will get you wet, excellent hole shot,plenty of strorage room,extra wide, good service from the folks at dargel.
Leroy


----------



## FLATSDADDY (Mar 25, 2008)

I know a couple of people that own Dargels. They are wet riding, with moderate chop they will toss you around a bit also. Seem solid built though. Hole shot on my buddies 19 Scout with a Suker 140 leaves a bit to be desired. I think trim tabs will greatly improve their get up on plane department. I almos bought one, but the fit and finish of the Shoalwater won me over.
I live about a mile from the factory, and I sometimes take my Shoalwater there to have the Evinrude engine serviced if I do not want to drag my boat all across the Valley to Rio Hondo. Good folks with a winning service department.
They have actually waited out late for me to come in and purchase a gallon of oil. My buddies have never had any issues with their sleds. Once again, their service has always been a plus for me eventhough I am not part of the Dargel family.


----------



## ztmleafar (Aug 6, 2006)

my friends bought the 2009 22 with 200hp honda it flies and runs skinny with little fuel consumption


----------



## sylvan (Dec 26, 2007)

I owned a 2002 model 210 Dargel which is a compromise shallow running boat. I max'ed out power with a 200 johnson. With that much power I had a great hole shot but had to put 10deg. transom wedges and tuck the engine under a little more along with a Bob's jack plate. In addition, I had to severly cup the prop. This slowed the boat considerably (45 mph)but I did not need speed I wanted a shallow hole shot- this gave it to me. The boat is wet like all reasonably flat bottomed boats and will slap hard in a good chop. (20 kt wind from the Causeway to Pirates will make you pay) Even with those faults- the boat held together well 'cause I am not bashful in running shallow and killing a few oysters - it was a tough little boat. I sold it 3 wks prior to IKE - it is now owned by and insurance company - the owner left it in the sling at home


----------



## robul (Apr 26, 2007)

iv got an 86 sooper scooter..16 ' boat 7' beam its a great boat while its rought and wet it will run in spit. With a good prop and a jackplate it will get up in less than a foot as well.. Mine needs some cosmetic tlc but funds are limited right now. But for a hull thats 22 years old its solid as a rock. 

And the dealer in corpus is huff marine.. 

Pic of my boat in my av.


----------



## Lat22 (Apr 7, 2005)

My neighbor just bought a brand new one and he's out there all the time. Good looking boat and I assume that it runs just fine.


----------



## SKs Crappie Fishing (Mar 24, 2008)

my new to me 04 186 scout is a very stable riding boat, i don't have any complaints.

if your getting wet in them your going to fast for the conditions just my .02.


----------



## robul (Apr 26, 2007)

silentkilla said:


> my new to me 04 186 scout is a very stable riding boat, i don't have any complaints.
> 
> if your getting wet in them your going to fast for the conditions just my .02.


I believe they are talking about the scooters..

The scooter = wet and wild

The scout = great fishing platform much better ride much drier just loose a few inches in draft..

Regardless Dargel Makes a sweet boat.


----------



## skout210 (Mar 2, 2006)

I own a 210 skout , wet, rough and TOUGH ! Man I love my boat. It will run shallow enough to make you think your going to have to get out and push.


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

Wow, a post almost 2 years old still going strong.


----------



## peque (Aug 3, 2012)

i might start to get serious an a Dargel 186 skout w a zeke DF140 4s and a 4 blade SS prop (motor is a 2012) anyone might want to make a comment on this combo, this boat will be used on the Lower Laguna Madre myself, wife and 2 kiddos, thanks


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

_Wow this thread is from a long time ago!_

That 18 skout with the 140 zuk should make a great combo for you and the family.



peque said:


> i might start to get serious an a Dargel 186 skout w a zeke DF140 4s and a 4 blade SS prop (motor is a 2012) anyone might want to make a comment on this combo, this boat will be used on the Lower Laguna Madre myself, wife and 2 kiddos, thanks


----------



## 2013Shoalcat (Aug 1, 2012)

I started out with a 19' boat for my family of 4 and outgrew it! My kids got bigger and we needed more room. The 186 is a great boat but you might run into same problem. Something to consider.


----------



## bigrebar (Oct 31, 2012)

Owned one, drove many others. They need to push the console forward on the 19 to 24 foot boats. The consoles sit way to far back. Solid boats, may own another one day.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

L7Dargel said:


> just love my skiff, not to many on the upper coast but i see a lot of them in the mansfield area


I had one of those about 25 years ago. Wet little sumbi*ch. But we had a ton of fun with it.


----------



## sand storm (Mar 15, 2012)

I owna shallow sport but have fished many a time on a Dargel.Good boats but a little wet....run nice and shallow too.


----------



## peque (Aug 3, 2012)

Well, i might be pulling the trigger and will be calling the bank on monday..a couple of friends that owned this model say that its a perfect set up for family and all around boat.ill post pictures of it later.. thanks for the imput guys!!


----------



## Bottom Finder (Dec 4, 2006)

*186 Skout*

Hard to beat the 186, well unless it's the 250 Kat :cheers:


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

I love the big cat. Never rode in it but sure like the looks and the claims.


----------



## hunter98 (May 26, 2008)

I love mine


----------



## Bottom Finder (Dec 4, 2006)

yellowskeeter said:


> I love the big cat. Never rode in it but sure like the looks and the claims.


I hope to have my demo Kat by the LOR Canyon weekend, if I do I'll bring it up and let you guys taker for a spin. If not I'll slide a Nautique in the water


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Bottom Finder said:


> I hope to have my demo Kat by the LOR Canyon weekend, if I do I'll bring it up and let you guys taker for a spin. If not I'll slide a Nautique in the water


Cool


----------



## Ryansviper (May 8, 2012)

*186 skout*

I fish out of that combo I love mine the 140 has plenty of power and great fuel mileage boat can be wet unless you use lots of trim it will solve that and ride really good runs and gets up crazy shallow I have fished 4 guys that know how to cast out of it and boat gps'ed 43mph.


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

I saw a really nice 14' skout for sale in harligen. I really like those boats short and wide.


----------



## Mini-x Fan (Jun 9, 2011)

We just bought a 14' Skout and it is a great boat. Fished out of it for the first time this weekend and it is a really stable and solid little fishing rig. We even caught a few fish too!


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

I always keep a eye out for a deal. And that one in harligen was a deal! I should have bought it but with 3 boats already I need to stop haha


----------

